# New Tanganyikans



## Larry-T (Jan 18, 2005)

I picked up a few new fish last night. I bought ten young Petrochromis Fasciolatus neon eyes 
and 16 Tanganicodus irsacae. I'm looking forward to getting them up to breeding size.


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Cool! I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## FISHFACE (Mar 2, 2005)

We're waiting to hear the results of your acquisition. Any pic yet?


----------



## Larry-T (Jan 18, 2005)

> We're waiting to hear the results of your acquisition. Any pic yet?


Well all ten are still growing. I've added a couple of N. tretacephalus and another unidentified Neolamp to the tank. The Petrochromis are just starting to show some color on the fins and several have developed "egg spots" on their anal fins. As soon as one or more males gets the red "eyebrow" I'm going to try and get some photos.


----------

